# Early Black Schwinn Scrambler



## stingrayjoe (Mar 4, 2021)

Here is one I had back in 2004.


----------



## Vbushnell (Mar 4, 2021)

Nice!   I always thought collecting all the different colors of this style Scrambler would make a nice complete collection. 
Black. Silver Mist.  Gold.  Sunset Orange.  Flamboyant Red.  Yellow?   Is that all of them?   Black is always great, with the Red Primer peaking out.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> Here is one I had back in 2004.




Killer bike, one day it will be on top of my bike bucket list


----------



## Norrin (Mar 5, 2021)

I love the black Scrambler.  I had the yellow one, they're really cool.


----------

